#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Exhibition Study in UK from Feb 2-7, 2013

## Engineering_Updates

The British Council will be conducting an Education UK Exhibition from February 2 to February 7, 2013 in Bangalore, Chennai, Hyderabad and Pune respectively.

Why should visit the Education UK Exhibition?
1. Students will have direct access to information about studying for an undergraduate, postgraduate or research degree and know more about student life and culture in the UK
2. Seminars delivered by UK academicians on various topics such as studying for undergraduate, postgraduate course or an engineering or business degree. Seminars on student visas will be delivered by visa officers from UK Border Agency
3. At the exhibition students can get counselled by representatives from UK institutions and find out what Scholarships are being offered by UK Institutions
4. Students can find out more about the British Councils English courses and IELTS (International English Language Testing System) examination.
5. A one-stop-shop where all queries about studying and living in the UK will be answered
University Visit Details:
City
Date
Venue

Timing:
Bangalore
February 2, 2013
Vivanta by Taj, 41/3,MG Road, Bangalore
2.00 p.m. to 8.00 p.m.

Chennai
February 3, 2013
Taj Coromandel,  37 Mahatma Gandhi Road, Nungambakkam, Chennai
2.00 p.m. to 8.00 p.m.

Hyderabad
February 5, 2013
Taj Krishna, Road no.1, Banjara Hills, Hyderabad
2.00 p.m. to 7.00 p.m.

Pune
February 7, 2013
Le Meridien, Raja Bahadur Raod Mill Road, Pune
1.00 p.m. to 7.00 p.m.





  Similar Threads: Exhibition of Sculptures by Kusum Jain at AAFT Sandeep Marwah Inaugurated Photography Exhibition of Aman Chotani Gate 2013 study material

----------

